
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? (May 2019) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
Lionga
SEEKING WORK | Germany | remote, visits possible all over Europe

I help you get an MVP App for iOS and Android running as quickly as possible
using the best possible tool for the Job. In the last months the best tool
often was Flutter.

90% of my work comes from word of mouth recommendations, but I also did a
little bit of work on Upwork if you want to see what clients say about my work
(Profile for verification
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0135175b097b830fd3](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0135175b097b830fd3)):

"Once again Tobias has done an excellent job, above and beyond what was first
discussed. I would recommend Tobias to all prospective employers."

"Tobias was exceptional in all his work - he improved our app's performance
and saw it through to it's first release. He was punctual with deadlines,
worked to a high quality and was very thorough in checking details."

"Tobias was outstanding- and even went over and above to add functionality to
my childrens app. We will absolutely use his services again - great
communication and for a remote worker I never felt I was left "hanging".
Thanks Tobias!"

"Tobias was great and super fast. You know the saying - you get what you pay
for? - Well I did. Totally top quality guy and built me a wordclass app with a
framework to build future versions myself with Zero coding. I will be working
with him on future projects."

Contact me via email Tobias (at) redfoxcode.com or via Upwork if you like.
Happy to give a free consultation via Skype for your project.

------
8bitstudio
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vilnius (Lithuania), Remote.

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

Our technology stack: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java,
Scala); Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of
services); databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic,
Couchbase, Redis, Event Store.

For contact details please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/)

------
lukestevens
SEEKING WORK ~ Melbourne, Australia ~ 100% Remote

Copywriting. Don't DIY. Hire me instead.

Need help with your landing pages, positioning, email sequences, or
onboarding? Let's chat. I'm a friendly guy. :)

I'll talk to your customers (if you have them), analyze your competitors (if
you don't), and come up with compelling copy that speaks to your prospects'
pain points, motivations, hesitations and concerns.

I'll A/B test the heck out of your copy (and design) if you have the traffic.
Not quite there? Let's work on your search strategy instead.

Hit me up: [https://measuredcopy.com](https://measuredcopy.com), or luke at
that domain.

Very open to offers!

------
mrassili
SEEKING WORK - Remote I'm a freelance web developer based in Morocco. I do
specialize in front-end web development and can also build simple backend
applications.

Stack/Technologies: • React/Redux • HTML5/CSS3/Sass ... • (A bit of) Django

My portfolio can be found here :
[http://www.mrassili.com](http://www.mrassili.com)

You can also check my repositories on Github :
[https://github.com/mrassili](https://github.com/mrassili)

I am available for freelance projects/contracts right now.

You can reach me via hi@mrassili.com

------
mikhael28
SEEKING WORK: Seattle, Bay Area

Experienced React, React Native, Node and AWS developer looking for 1-6 month
engagements. I specialize in React, React Native, Serverless deployments, Node
REST apis and Amazon Web Services configuration.

I typically don't do hourly, I prefer to have a pre-determined price for the
lifecycle of the project. I typically work faster that way, and you will get
your work done sooner!

Email me at michael a*t fsa.community - this is my first time posting on this
HN thread, I'm sure I'm missing some ultra important information for you
lovely people.

------
lmcnearney
SEEKING FREELANCER | Armor Games | LAMP Web Developer | Irvine, CA or Remote

Armor Games is in need of a part-time/freelance web developer who can dedicate
1-2 days a week toward refactoring and updating our codebase. Our website and
back-end systems encompass multiple legacy code bases (primarily written in
PHP 5) including a number of home-grown libraries and frameworks.

Additional information and contact information is on our employment website:
[https://employment.armorgames.com](https://employment.armorgames.com)

------
msonawane
SEEKING WORK | China | Remote

Hello, I have about 20 years in IT and I have been a remote worker since 2012
based in China & India, managing medium to large IT infrastructure located in
GCE, AWS, softlayer, Rackspace & Digital Ocean. I have managed medium to large
IT infrastructure ( 4000+ servers ) & teams distributed across the world.

some highlights / work done XML data pipeline. golang about 200GB XML
files/day pumping data to mysql and solr (5+ millions records / day) E
commerce API in golang, PostgreSQL and solr. Elixir / Phoenix crm for supply
chain management with vehicle tracking module. CI/CD pipeline development with
jenkins and saltstack for mostly jvm and nodejs apps Config management using
saltstack , ansible and cfengine. Managed 4000+ servers for (advertising
industry) account management for GE industrial systems (2000) perl script
managing accounts in 10 different domains( pre AD days, NT, Lotus Notes,
Antivirus, Cisco and mainframe) highly available HAPROXY solution for large
websites providing HA , HTTP / HTTPS endpoints & bot mitigation DJANGO &
python api for trackmytruck, providing vehicle tracking services. Django,
HAPROXY , CI CD pipeline for e commerce website and automation of daily tasks

Contact Details Skype: msonawane LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/msonawane](http://www.linkedin.com/in/msonawane)

------
ReDeiPirati
SEEKING FREELANCER | Technical Writers, Bloggers - Machine Learning, Deep
Learning, Artificial Intelligence | Remote (anywhere on the blue planet)

FloydHub is a YC start-up building AI infrastructure and tools. We have a
popular platform with a highly satisfied and growing user base.

We are passionate about the power of artificial intelligence and truly believe
these technologies will make a lasting positive impact on the world. We are
doing our part to accelerate the adoption of AI by creating easy-to-use tools
and by educating more people about fundamental concepts, best practices and
advanced techniques in AI. Our blog plays a critical role in educating our
current audience and others interested in entering the field.

We are looking for bloggers, writers, and content editors to create engaging
and informative pieces for our audience. If you are a data scientist or
software engineer looking to write about your areas of expertise or what you
are learning, we are still interested. This is a great opportunity for you to
contribute to the biggest technology revolution since the advent of the
internet and work alongside influencers in AI.

Come write for us. Come be part of the revolution.

[https://blog.floydhub.com/write-for-
floydhub/?utm_source=hn&...](https://blog.floydhub.com/write-for-
floydhub/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=call_for_writers_april_2019)

------
rasikjain
SEEKING WORK ~ Greater New York, NY ~ 100% Remote

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
     

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

About: Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience
in FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber
Security. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution
& Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
Robin_Message
SEEKING WORK | Cambridge/London UK or Remote

I'm a software engineer with 16 years of programming experience. I've helped
startups get started and big companies keep going.

If you have web projects, then there's a good chance I've worked on something
similar before and will be able to hit the ground running. If you need more
general programming, I can do it. If you're doing something a bit esoteric,
that would definitely suit me – I've done FPGAs, network protocols, speech
recognition, more ETL than you can shake a stick at, and devising novel
algorithms.

I consider myself a polyglot programmer and haven't found a language I can't
be productive in yet. In the last 5 years I've written (at least) C#, Java,
Python, Javascript (browser and Node.js), and Ruby professionally.

I'm friendly and easy-going, enjoy mentoring and working with other
developers. I just delighted a client by delivering everything they wanted for
a highly speculative project in 80% of the planned time, despite the project
having completely failed twice previously before I was involved.

I'm happiest on fixed-term projects that I can complete on a schedule that
suits both of us, and my clients have been very happy with this process too.

My consulting website is
[https://www.lambdacambridge.com](https://www.lambdacambridge.com)

Email: robin [at] the website above

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: Embedded/IoT development, development process consulting,
product quality consulting

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) software engineer with management experience. I
have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. A lot of my career was
spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * advise in improving the quality of your product
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * organise and manage your development efforts
      * provide training
      * bring automated tests and continuous integration to your embedded projects (DevOps for embedded!)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * help you comply with safety regulations
     
    

my current projects:

    
    
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D)
        automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching a startup team on improving their development workflow
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Denver, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
AlexMuir
SEEKING FREELANCER

Full stack developer.

Stack: Rails/React/Postgres/SASS

We need an eCommerce platform for small chains of brick-and-mortar shops
(1-20) to list and sell their stock online. Mainly we are talking furniture,
books, CDs and DVDs (... yes, CDs and DVDs).

Basically you'll build a more narrow version of Shopify.

We're not trying to win any Red Dot awards here but ideally you've got the
ability to theme Bootstrap.

To give an idea, I'm expecting v1.0 of this project to come in at between
$10k-20k.

I'm afraid there is no flexibility on the stack.

me@alexmuir.com

~~~
ChristianSweety
Hello Alex,

I have sent you a mail.

Thanks Christian

------
sayfessyd
SEEKING WORK ~ Tunisia ~ 100% Remote | Worldwide

I have worked on several projects since June 2014 (˜ 5 years) as a self-
employed full stack engineer (PHP, JavaScript, Java EE, Node.js, ASP.NET,
Android).

I am the author of an image editor called Lollipop that has reached almost 200
sales on CodeCanyon as a 5-star product
[[https://codecanyon.net/item/lollipop-image-
editor/12957420](https://codecanyon.net/item/lollipop-image-editor/12957420)].

I have experience in freelance work on some private repositories of front-end
projects [e.g. [https://brandmark.io](https://brandmark.io)].

Envato Market (+200 sales):
[https://codecanyon.net/user/specialapp](https://codecanyon.net/user/specialapp)

Github (+10 original projects):
[https://github.com/sayfessyd](https://github.com/sayfessyd)

Google Play (+10K downloads):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=SpecialAppDe...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=SpecialAppDev)

Resume (PDF): [http://bit.ly/2GukhKA](http://bit.ly/2GukhKA)

Resume (Online): [http://sayfessyd.com/](http://sayfessyd.com/)

Email: mail.sayf@yahoo.com

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and developer from Iceland looking to work on great projects
where I can be a powerful asset in scaling a business.

Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Over eight years of experience of working in Fin-tech, Journalism, TV and
Media, Health, Science, and more.

I can provide the following for you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of you product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product, this is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the end result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability and experience analysis comes in. I'll review your
app from an outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable
feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go, for free.

I take my work very serious and put a lot of work into good communication,
good planning, and, last but not least, properly understanding your product so
that we can produce great results.

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: I take MVPs that you’ve outgrown and upgrade them to support the
next stage of your growth.

There could be any number of reasons why your current system is holding you
back. Wherever you’re starting to feel the pinch, the price of ownership is
that you don’t have the luxury of saying “that part’s not my problem” or “I
don’t get involved at that level.”

You won’t hear it from me, either.

20 years handling a wide variety of IT roles and projects mean that I can help
through the whole process from high-level strategy right down to code, all
based on a deep technical foundation.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Clojure, Elixir, Perl (5 & 6),
Common Lisp, Rust, Ruby, Go, Arduino / AVR, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
dander275
SEEKING WORK - Remote (EU, Poland)

• Remote: Yes, over 5 years of experience

• Willing to relocate: No, but a business trip is an option

• Technologies: Full-stack JS, Full-stack RoR, Full-stack Python, Mobile
(React Native + Expo.io), Machine Learning, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Big Data
analysis, Heroku, Webpack, AWS

• Collaboration: GitHub, GitLab, BitBucket, JIRA, RedBooth, Slack, Zoom, Meet,
Skype

• Services: Solution design and development that your business needs. APIs,
Mobile Apps, Internet of Things, Websites, SaaS.

I am Dan, the CEO of the remote-first IT consultancy company TDCM.io and at
the same time a Software Engineer with over ten years of professional
experience. I am here to offer help of myself and the top-notch professional
team behind me to solve your technical problem. Whether it is a short-term
project or a long term commitment, we are ready for it. With a vastly
experienced team, we can approach and solve almost any problem. Extended team
model is natural to us, but TDCM.io can provide product development team for
your business.

Drop me a line with your technical needs and be sure to hear from me soon.

• Résumé/CV: [https://tdcm.io/cv/daniel](https://tdcm.io/cv/daniel)

• Email: hello.hacker [at] tdcm.io

• Website: [https://tdcm.io](https://tdcm.io)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia. Local only.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
      • Ruby & Rails
      • Elixir & Phoenix
      • Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
      • Python
      • React, Angular
      • React Native
      • .NET
      • iOS, Android
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

~~~
pydeveloper22
hello, do you have an email address to contact and learn more about the
openings especially as it relates to python development? Thanks

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan Remote: Yes Willing to
relocate:Yes

Technologies: angular JS, angular, es6, react, redux, webpack, html5, css3,
sass, scss,python, Django, building restful api’s, git, grunt, mysql,
postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku,vagrant,Flask,numpy,scipy

Email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

Linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a)

profolio:[https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-
rehman/portfolio](https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-rehman/portfolio)

blog :[https://medium.com/@abdur91](https://medium.com/@abdur91)

As a experienced full stack web developer having 4 years+ experience in
multiple technologies,My main experience lies in developing modern web
applications,preferably in angular 4 with backend in python mainly.The backend
framework can be django,or flask depending upon the client's requirements.
Having delivered many projects successfully, I know what it takes to build,
lead, grow and maintain a web application

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US-based; UTC-5)

Full-stack developer who can help you build your MVP in a turnkey way
(requirements/ongoing communication in, working proof-of-concept, MVP, or
early product out).

Looking for projects starting soon with roughly 1- to 6-month timelines and
budgets ~US$20k-100k.

Have worked with clients found via HN for years; references available upon
request.

Services:

    
    
        - sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope
        - estimate time/cost to implement
        - design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-end UI
        - perform simple server buildouts
        - integrate with SaaS APIs
    

Preferred tech stack:

    
    
        - Back: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails, Clojure
        - Data: SQL or NoSQL
        - Front: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript/Vue, ClojureScript
        - Server: Linux VPS or Heroku/AWS
    

Also do non-MVP web/systems development in Python, Ruby, and Clojure.
Timelines from 1 day to long-term. Bill hourly/daily or quote.

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
jeff+hn@jeffkayser.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 10 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Node.js, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

I am open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

As sample work, a side project of mine:
[https://metacopter.com](https://metacopter.com)

My rate is $50 per hour and can work up to 20 hours per week.

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
kareemm
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (located in Atlantic Timezone, ET+1)

Full stack Rails developer with tons of product management experience.

My sweet spot is helping a non-technical executive / founder with deep domain
experience who is funded and needs to build a version 1. B2B SaaS is my
specialty.

I've worked with the CEOs of Predictable Revenue and Headphones.com, and
brands like ESPN. A recent success includes working with a client CEO to take
his idea from napkin to $130M in revenue.

Been building and shipping software professionally for 18 years, on Rails for
11, and consulting remotely for 10+. My clients like my approach because it's
pragmatic, thoughtful, and focused on business growth: I've run three B2B SaaS
businesses (and sold two of them). I see technology as a leveraged tool for
growing a business, not an end in itself.

Looking for projects that are ready to start soon. Ideal project is B2B SaaS
with a budget of US$20k+.

\-------------------------------

\- Product Management (customer interviews, product strategy, prioritization,
speccing, working with dev to ship, reporting on success)

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Javascript, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS

\- MySQL, Postgres

\- Web APIs (in particular I've worked with GitHub, Stripe, Slack, and
Intercom in depth)

Email: hn@reemer.com

------
inceptivecss
SEEKING WORK | USA | Remote

What I Do

I work with established businesses to solve their problems through custom
software. Typically this is building a customized CRM to store and act on your
specialized data once you’ve outgrown spreadsheets and off-the-shelf CRM
products.

I can take you from initial problem realization all the way to a minimum
viable solution, with maintenance and further enhancement available once the
solution is in use. I have over 7 years of professional experience handling
everything from small one-trick-pony billing apps to CRMs that manage an
entire company from the ground up.

I don't just build something and then disappear, I want to be a long-term
partner that grows your business.

What I’m Looking For

Long-term, slow-burn projects. Approximately 10 hours/week. I don't move fast
and break things, I help improve your business carefully and methodically.

What I’m Not Looking For

* Full-time "whale" clients that need undivided attention to their project.

* Equity

* Brand-new businesses

More Information

Website: [http://inceptivecss.com](http://inceptivecss.com)

Portfolio:
[http://inceptivecss.com/portfolio](http://inceptivecss.com/portfolio)

Email: jciskey@inceptivecss.com

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK | Saint Augustine, FL | Remote I am a Developer (Swift, JS, Ruby,
Obj-C, React, Rx*, MobX, Hyperapp, Elm), and Designer (Interaction
Design/UI/UX). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- iOS Design & Development: Development, prototyping, design.

\- Front End Design & Development - Prototyping, production, management, I've
also setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- Product Design: Strategy, best practices, interaction design, UI design,
iconography, marketing.

\- Data Visualization: Static or Interactive, web, mobile, video.

\- GIS: ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time-based
visualizations.

dylan(@)bvr.group | [https://bvr.group](https://bvr.group) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
kugelblitz
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote (Cologne, Germany)

__ Profile__

Reliable and experienced (7+ years) Full Stack Developer specialized in web
apps and APIs.

Past projects were with startups, small- to medium sized tech companies,
agencies and consultants.

Type of projects have been greenfield projects, maintenance + updating
projects, code + project audits, complete re-writes and consulting.
Successfully developed my own long-term niche side-project
([https://www.nachhaltigejobs.de](https://www.nachhaltigejobs.de)) that has
grown to ~150.000 pageviews / month and has been profitable and largely
automated for a couple of years.

__ Technologies __

Backend: PHP (Symfony, some Laravel, or without framework), SQL (MySQL /
MariaDB, PostgreSQL, Doctrine ORM), Amazon AWS (ElasticBeanstalk, RDS, S3,
Cloudfront), DigitalOcean. Currently getting deeper into Python and Node.js.

Frontend: JavaScript (vanilla, Vue.js, VueX), HTML / CSS / Sass (Bootstrap,
Bulma)

Other: Web Performance Optimization, Online Marketing (focus on SEO), basic
nginx / Apache administration, Testing (PHPUnit, TestCafe), git (GitHub,
GitLab, Bitbucket)

__ Contact __

Web: [https://www.adria.agency](https://www.adria.agency)

Mail: hn (@) adria.dev

Available for freelance work up to 32 hours / week

Rate: 80 € (90 US$) / hr

Development Philosophy:

\- Use the best tool for the job, not the shiniest.

\- Add value as early as possible without compromising performance or
security.

------
anon1094
SEEKING FREELANCER | RemoteLeads | Part-Time Contract Email Writer | 100%
Remote

Are you looking for a 100% remote writing position where you can set your own
hours, work in any timezone, and no micromanagement?

I'm Derick, the founder of RemoteLeads, and I'm looking for a freelance writer
to join my team on a part-time, contract basis.

 _About you_ : We're looking for someone with an advanced command of written
English who can do the following:

    
    
      · Respond to email support requests in a timely manner that come in for all products (see below).
    
      · Write enticing summaries of job posts intended for consumption via email that make readers want to know more.
    
      · Write a weekly status email with updates on what you accomplished during the week.
    

_About the company_ : RemoteLeads, LLC is a bootstrapped, independent company
that serves freelancers who want to work remotely and have a location-
independent lifestyle working remotely. We run three products (RemoteLeads,
RemoteFreelancers, and Gigbox).

You'll be helping us write emails for all three products.

If you've read this far and you want to help freelancers go remote and live
life on their own terms, apply with the instructions below.

 _Application Instructions_ :

    
    
      1. Send an email to writer@remoteleads.io with "email writer" somewhere in the email subject line.
    
      2. Attach your resume. Also, include a short cover letter.
    
      3. In cover letter include previous experience you have doing freelance writing (blog posts, emails, etc.)
    

If everything looks good, you'll hear back from us soon.

I'm looking forward to hearing from you, Derick from RemoteLeads

------
GeneralMaximus
SEEKING WORK -- Bangalore, India -- remote preferred

I'm a front-end developer building applications with React and web
technologies. In the last 7 years, I've helped several organizations here in
India build fast, beautiful websites that work well across devices and form
factors. You can check out some of my work on my website:
[https://ankursethi.in/work](https://ankursethi.in/work)

If you read HN, you might have read some of my blog posts. My profile has
links to most of them, and you can read the rest on my Medium
([https://medium.com/@ankurs3thi](https://medium.com/@ankurs3thi)) or my
personal blog ([http://ankursethi.in/blog](http://ankursethi.in/blog)).

I really love a challenge, and the kind of challenge I'm currently looking for
is building software for the wave of next billion users coming online for the
first time. If you're looking to build something that needs to be translated
to multiple languages, work well on slow networks, or target a demographic
that's not Western and first-world, hit me up!

Email: contact@ankursethi.in

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ankurs3thi](https://twitter.com/ankurs3thi)

GitHub: [https://github.com/s3thi](https://github.com/s3thi)

Personal website: [https://ankursethi.in](https://ankursethi.in)

Buzzwords: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React, accessibility, internationalization,
Gatsby, NextJS, responsive design, web performance, TypeScript, redux, NodeJS.

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK | WORDPRESS | Remote | Europe

\- WordPress Expert

\- Senior Front-end developer

\- UI / UX Designer

I'm a designer and developer with 15 years web experience.

\- On back-end I write enterprise / VIP level WordPress code:
[https://github.com/morethemesbaby/wp-best-
practices](https://github.com/morethemesbaby/wp-best-practices)

\- On front-end I use current best practices: Design systems, component based
code (BEM, SCSS, React, Vue). You can read more about at
[http://metamn.io/beat/on-old-and-new-stacks/](http://metamn.io/beat/on-old-
and-new-stacks/)

\- My UI / UX design work was featured in the WordPress Theme Store and
Brutalist Websites.

I'm looking for high quality projects requiring expert level knowledge.

\- Portfolio: [http://metamn.io/](http://metamn.io/)

\- Blog: [http://metamn.io/beat/](http://metamn.io/beat/)

\- Studio: [https://morethemes.baby/](https://morethemes.baby/)

\- Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com

------
pipelineist
SEEKING WORK | DevOps consultant/trainer/coach | Remote or Europe

Do you feel that your team could do better? That the work could flow more
easily, the results be quicker, better, more to the point?

Do you struggle with structuring your teams or your product?

Do you wish to adopt new practices, but are unsure of the hows and whys?

Do you need to bring your team up to speed, teach them new ways of working?

Let me come help you!

Things I could do for you:

    
    
      * discuss your approach with you, from technological and human standpoints
      * ensure you start things the right way
      * coach you while you introduce new methods or tools
      * train you and your colleagues in theory and application (too many topics to list, just ask :-) )
    

I love DevOps, and I love humans. While I enjoy tech as much as the next
engineer (and am pretty good at it), I've come to the realisation that good
development practice is about people. Getting teams to be good at modern
development practices is the core of what I do. Getting to work with
technology is a bonus :-)

My customers include European fortune 50 companies as well as small, nimble
8-person shops.

My contact info is in my HN profile.

------
palimpsests
SEEKING WORK

Location: SF Bay Area Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: Open to discussing

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Ember.js, Vue.js, Node.js, D3.js, CSS,
HTML, Postgres, Ruby on Rails, Phoenix/Elixir, InfluxDB, MySQL, AWS, Heroku,
Docker

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B126A71kXTHWVm5UQm4ycVRNbjg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B126A71kXTHWVm5UQm4ycVRNbjg/view?usp=sharing)

Email: zachzibrat (at) gmail

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zachzibrat/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zachzibrat/)

Extensive experience working in a variety of startups on both front and back
end. Have done a lot of work with timeseries data visualizations - in solar
energy and performance testing spaces. I've done a lot of mentoring of junior
developers on my teams.

I have been doing freelance work since October 2018. Deep physics and math
background. Prefer contract / project work or part-time. Open to full-time if
the position has flexibility with regards to when and where I work.

------
vt102
SEEKING WORK | Cloud, Infrastructure Automation, and DevOps-related
engineering and consulting | Location: REMOTE, USA (Eastern TZ, UTC-4)

I am a very experienced technologist currently managing and team lead for a
cloud engineering team for a Fortune 500 company. I have worked as a
developer, as well as engineering Linux systems, storage and virtualization,
networking, and the cloud. I have experience managing fleets of thousands of
servers responsible for billions in revenue, and am particularly good at
diagnosing difficult technological problems.

My primary skills: Linux, AWS, Python, cloud automation, DevOps-related skills
such as CI/CD, Jenkins, etc...

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-
cowell/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-cowell/)

Email: andy+hn@cowell.org

I am looking for 10-20 hours a week of side gig. I am willing to come down on
my rates if your problem seems interesting or helps me improve my own
technical skills— I’d especially like to work in kubernetes, Google Cloud, AWS
Step Functions, and HashiCorp tools right now.

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC

Software Engineer experienced building Tech companies. Proven track record as
a technical contributor, agile project manager and managing outsourced teams.

Have worked at Startups and large companies. Comfortable eliciting
requirements, writing specs and developing the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱. Have
worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel optimization and machine
learning. Developed software used by thousands of paying customers Javascript
(React Native, Node.js) Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails,
Android Java, iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift, postgres), experienced
translating high level requirements into data models (information systems)
OLTP and OLAP variants, have developed ETLs using aws glue and ec2 running
python, have web scraped with scrapy and proxies on scrapinghub, and cloud
(AWS, GCP, Heroku, Docker).

Industries: Foodservice, Clover POS, Healthtech (HIPAA), Fintech ¥¥¥¥,
ECommerce

morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me](https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me)

------
nolite
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boundless Digital | Senior Backend / Frontend (Django /
VueJS) | EU Timezones |
[http://www.boundlessdigital.fr](http://www.boundlessdigital.fr)

Boundless aims to simplify the world of computer networking, by providing
tools to help automate deployments, management, and monitoring.

Our current principal product is a web based Wifi management system, which
allows anyone to create a guest wifi access page in minutes, using a drag and
drop interface. We’ve partnered with the world’s leading networking vendors to
create a unified platform, and are currently continuing development on this
product, and beginning a new product line to help the full on automation of
network management.

We’re a very small team, bootstrapped profitable, and based in the center of
Paris.

Our stack is made of Django, Django Rest Framework, AWS, Postgresql, and is
full serverless.

We’re looking to hire for two positions to help continue our growth

Backend: Django, Django Rest Framework

Frontend: Vue

Ideally you have at least 5 years of experience with a similar stack, in a
startup or tech company.

Contact: sidney@boundlessdigital.fr

------
mariocesar
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Python Developer with 10+ years of experience. |
Remote and available to Travel \- Technologies: Django, aiohttp, Python,
Docker, Ansible, JavaScript, ES6/7, MongoDB, React, Vue, PostgreSQL, AWS

\- Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/)

\- Email met at: mariocesar @ humanzilla.com

I have been working remotely most of my work history, mostly for startups and
related to web based projects. 6/10 projects I have been a solo-developer,
building from ground doing sysadmin to backend and frontend work, most recent
work have been related to build ERP/CRM like apps within large teams.

You can get an idea of my coding skills, by looking at my Github profile
[https://github.com/mariocesar](https://github.com/mariocesar), I often post
code snippets in
[https://gist.github.com/mariocesar](https://gist.github.com/mariocesar)

~~~
mariocesar
# What is my stronger skill?

Django and python based projects. I have been working with Django so many
years that I know how to manage myself quickly to start and complete a project
quickly.

# What are the most recent skills that I'm excited right now?

aiohttp. I have been working doing "real-time" apps with node.js and switching
to aiohttp was a production high jump getting back to python to build these
apps with aiohttp. I also have enjoyed learning Vue to make large
applications, I still enjoy React however, the internals of Vue really clicks
with me.

# Somethings that made me happy recently?

My latest Recommendation in Linkedin.

------
catherd
SEEKING WORK | SF Bay Area/Shenzhen/Islamabad | Remote only

Team of 4: PM, Mechanical, Electrical, and Software. We build smart hardware:
$35k/month for the whole team. Only take one project at a time. We have an
opening in August.

We can design anything from a 35 foot tall custom CNC to a bluetooth earbud.
We prefer to work on new ideas and original designs (something that hasn't
been done before).

The team is experienced working together and is ready to tackle hard problems
without a lot of ramp time. Everybody is in Islamabad except the PM (me). I
bounce between Shenzhen, the Bay Area, and Islamabad. All the engineers are
full time, and only work on one project at a time. I'm part-time. My
background is in robotics, and I'm also experienced in bringing new designs
into volume production in China if you need that later.

On-site project kickoff and check-ins are OK if you are in one of the areas
above. We do not work on projects that are spread between multiple
contractors, or that don't have a clear end-goal.

ben [a+] mzjtechnology.com

------
servercobra
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (travel possible) | Los Angeles, CA

I'm a freelance developer with 7 years of experience. I specialize in helping
early stage companies bring their ideas to life as new apps and websites.
Beyond creating a beautiful app with you, I'll make sure we're measuring the
right things so you can get the best outcomes. I build apps to allow quick
iteration and short feedback loops. My experience at startups has taught me
how to pick the right features to build and validate quickly, which saves you
money and time. I can help you integrate marketing, analytics, and sales to
get the most out of your creation.

One of the first companies I worked with, SwoopSrch, I helped take their rough
idea of what they wanted to an MVP in a weekend. Then I spent a year helping
them iterate on the idea. I spent a few years at Rackspace building massively
scalable cloud infrastructure. Then, I started as the first engineer at a
startup, Triggr Health, building apps to help people in addiction recovery and
help with mental health issues. My most recent client was the University of
Maryland, who I helped migrate some Flash apps to React and handle some
challenging performance issues.

I've got experience with:

\- React Native

\- React

\- iOS/Android native development

\- NodeJS

\- Javascript and Typescript

\- Python

\- Django

\- OpenStack, AWS, Ansible, DevOps

Website: [https://www.nang.io](https://www.nang.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/)

Email: josh@nang.io

------
kkoppenhaver
SEEKING FREELANCER | Alpha Particle | Full-Stack Wordpress | Chicago or remote
| alphaparticle.com | full post: [https://alphaparticle.com/wordpress-
developer-contract/](https://alphaparticle.com/wordpress-developer-contract/)

Alpha Particle is a Chicago-based digital consultancy that helps clients plan
and build their web-based projects.

Our clients include large publishers and small WordPress sites, established
SaaS companies and new startups. Most of work is either built on WordPress or
Laravel, though there is a fair amount of pure consulting.

We're looking to hire part-time contractors to assist with our growing
portfolio of clients

Ideally you can build a site in WordPress, modifying PHP as necessary, and are
comfortable with some ambiguity with design. You will have access to Alpha
Particle development and design resources to help you where necessary and a
Project Manager will be able to answer any functionality questions you may
have.

Contact: hello@alphaparticle.com and mention HN.

------
j0hnnyF1ve
SEEKING WORK REMOTE (preferred) - timezones any Currently in Pacific Timezone,
can relocate to a more convenient timezone if necessary

Completing an IOT + AWS services contract with one of the major "Big 5"
entertainment studios here in Burbank, and will be available for freelance
work of all types (full time, part time, short to mid term to start, longer
engagements if it's working).

Small to medium size companies would probably be the companies that I can best
help with my current skillset - Full Stack JS, LAMP, AWS Serverless
(Lambda/Kinesis/Redshift/DynamoDB/S3/Athena), AWS CI/CD
(Git/CodeBuild/CodePipeline workflow).

I'm currently working on my AWS Solutions Architect Certifications, so if
you're looking to scale and accomplish a lot with cloud technologies, we would
probably be a great fit to work and grow together.

Contact me at john.pangilinan1 (at) gmail.com for info, questions, inquiries,
discussions about the problems you're trying to solve.

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I'm an backend developer, system administrator, automation expert with over 15
years of experience in various programming languages, open source
technologies, systems integration, administration...

Skills:

    
    
      * C, C++, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Go, Java
    
      * SQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MySQL, DWH
    
      * Web Scrapping, XML+XSLT, Extract-Transform-Load (ETL), DWH building
    
      * SOLR fulltext search configuration, tunning, API creation
    
      * Ansible, Prometheus, Grafana, CMDB
    

Side Project: Job search engine powered by SOLR, with 100k+ uniques, ~800k
pageviews, [https://8h.sk](https://8h.sk)

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com or [https://dob.sk/hire-
me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/)

------
saelamin
SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress

Portfolio: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Previous Projects: [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

------
Confiks
SEEKING FREELANCER | Open source
[https://github.com/privacybydesign](https://github.com/privacybydesign) | The
Netherlands | Remote (EU) or on-site

We're looking for a part-time/freelance mobile developer with an affinity for
security and privacy to work on our mobile app and associated software.

\- We're primarily looking for someone strong on the frontend who can
implement smooth interactions, and make a complex topic intuitively
understandable in an interface.

\- You'll be working on top of a cryptographic protocol and client that tries
to preserve the privacy of the user in everyday tasks.

\- We're keeping an eye on Flutter as a technology that offers performance and
a well-rounded set of official components for mobile. Be sure to respond if
you feel confident in this area.

\- All our code is open source. That also means the code you write is yours to
take anywhere.

\- We pay a decent rate (or salary), but it will probably not be the top
amount.

See my HN profile for contact information.

~~~
Utkarsh1302
Hey there !!

I have contacted you in your personal ID. I've shared a couple of Flutter Apps
there. Please have a look at it and let me know your thoughts ?

Thanks,

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
heliodor
SEEKING WORK | United States | Remote contract work

Data analytics, reporting, metrics, and monitoring

I can architect and build the analytics and reporting you need to make full
use of your company's data.

Do you need help with application monitoring or infrastructure monitoring?
Let's discuss!

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor/)

Email: heliodor.j+hnh [at] gmail [dot] com

Github: [https://github.com/heliodor](https://github.com/heliodor)

If you work(ed) in New York City, check my LinkedIn profile. We probably have
some connections in common in the tech ecosystem.

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, data pipelines, ETL, data visualization, dashboards,
reporting, time series, AWS, Redshift, PostgreSQL, InfluxDB, Prometheus,
Graphite, TimescaleDB, StatsD, Grafana, Django, Python, D3.js.

------
gatescontract
SEEKING TWO FREELANCERS | 1. Java, Full-stack web developer (Spring or Play
Framework optional but nice to have) 2. Web InfoSec | Seattle | Remote in the
US or Canada is ok (Pacific Northwest is a plus for occasional in-person
meetings, but not required.)

I work for a large foundation in Seattle, WA. I'm looking to fill two
contracts:

1) For an ongoing project involving Java full-stack web development for an
internal tool used to collect and disseminate information within a program
team. We're using PlayFramework currently but are looking to migrate to
Spring. We will continue to use Java most likely.

2) For a security researcher to do an information security audit of the system
described in 1 and to provide a comprehensive report of their findings.

More info available here:

[https://github.com/juliuss/gates/blob/master/contact.txt](https://github.com/juliuss/gates/blob/master/contact.txt)

~~~
rficcaglia
I’m not interested in gigs but I am interested in open process|source security
audits. Most recently kubernetes and CNCF security audits, but the frameworks
and principles should be the same. Would you be interested in free (as in
open) security audits that can benefit a much larger community? For example
see: [https://github.com/cncf/sig-
security/issues/153](https://github.com/cncf/sig-security/issues/153)

If interested, comment on the GHI or happy to chat offline.

Offer open to any other projects or company interested in real world security
audits using open and transparent process.

------
davedx
SEEKING WORK, Software Engineer, Netherlands (on-site) or Remote

I'm a senior developer with lots of experience building successful web
backends and frontends. My primary backend skillset recently is NodeJS and
.NET core, and I also have experience building API's with Ruby on Rails and
Scala. On the front end I've mostly used React, TypeScript, and I'm just
(re-)learning Angular (I actually like it!).

I've worked for Silicon Valley and Amsterdam startups, big corporations, and
financial institutions. I'm looking for challenging, mid-long term contracts
(6+ months ideally).

Rate indication: 90 EUR/hour.

Availability: ~4 days/week, 28 days notice period.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daveclayton78/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daveclayton78/)

Email: davedx@gmail.com

Fun side projects I've been working on:
[http://redskyforge.com](http://redskyforge.com)

------
eswat
SEEKING WORK | Product Designer & Front-End Developer | Remote or
Toronto/Ottawa/Montréal

Dual-wielding designer/developer that has been predominantly working on React-
based web apps for startups for the last while (but with 10+ years of XP under
my belt). I’m wrapping up a large project and looking for startups outside my
local circle to work with.

I’ve worked with many companies from YC and Canadian incubators as their main
UI designer or assisting in front-end development (UI integration, creating
design systems and component libraries).

Tech Skills: React, Redux, JavaScript, TypeScript, Ruby on Rails, Ruby, HTML &
CSS

Website: [https://eswat.ca](https://eswat.ca)

GitHub: [https://github.com/eswat](https://github.com/eswat)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/infilexfil](https://www.linkedin.com/in/infilexfil)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

Hi I'm Reuben. An MIT trained data consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I specialize in creating data-driven web applications, dashboards,
and visualizations.

In previous projects I've integrated with and developed backend APIs,
customized an open data platform, ported an outdated Angular application to
Mithril, created interactive graphs, and automated marketing analytics
reports.

Rate: $2.5k / wk (~20hrs)

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, CKAN, ERPNext)

* JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril, KeystoneJS)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* [https://reuba.no/about](https://reuba.no/about)

* [https://reuba.no/portfolio](https://reuba.no/portfolio)

* [https://reuba.no/talks](https://reuba.no/talks)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

Strong data engineer who specializes in large-scale distributed systems and
streaming pipelines.

Core Skills:

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Distributed Systems Coordination (Zookeeper)

● Feature Engineering for Machine Learning

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Avro, Airflow, Docker, Jenkins, Kubernetes/GKE, JVM tuning for
big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups. I have
recently architected and engineered the platform and big data pieces of an
end-to-end, turnkey ML platform. References upon request.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $135/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
embrangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our working lives all while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time. We're looking for a well-rounded
software engineer with:

* mid/senior React/React Native experience

* strong CSS skills

* mid/senior GraphQL, Apollo experience

Bonus:

* Freelance/project experience (most important)

* Familiar w/ Heroku or AWS

* Native iOS or Android experience

* Understanding of databases, SQL

If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good communicator, apply now!

Begin part-time and go from there.

#### To apply, please include:

* Location and preferred working hours (US-based preferred)

* Details about your experience with React & React Native

* Details about your experience with GraphQL, Apollo or Typescript

* Current & next 3 months of availability, range is OK. At least 15 hours a week.

Email work@uplift.agency |
[https://www.uplift.agency/careers/](https://www.uplift.agency/careers/)

------
hnhired20190401
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA (Bellevue) - remote yes Statistics Ph.D., Caltech
BSCS, 10 year Microsoft (Windows Server dev then Senior Quantitative Manager).
I teach University of Washington's intro Statistical Software class (R,
Python, SAS, etc.)

Specialties within stats/machine learning: finanical risk (I'm a CFA and was
on the FRM committee); bioinformatics (thesis and publications on statistical
genetics); forecasting/optimization (current consulting work on long term
adaptive capacity planning). Very into Bayesian computing and MCMC methods.

Consulting page: RedmondAnalytics.com Resume:
[https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-
public/Serge.pdf](https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-public/Serge.pdf)

serge@redmondanalytics.com

------
quasardb
SEEKING FREELANCER - Paris, France | New York, USA - REMOTE, Clojure -
timezones: any

QuasarDB makes the QuasarDB timeseries database and our use cases are amongst
the most insane you can think of in terms of volumes and latency requirements.
The R&D team is small and made of outsanding tech veterans that are looking
for only one thing: just deliver the best product ever.

That team needs someone to take on our admin/monitoring GUI written in
Clojure! You will own the UI and will take important decisions in terms of UX.

You'll be given specs and you will work closely with the R&D team.

Development environment: Clojure, continuous integration, git, slack, zoom,
etc.

E-mail: jobs@quasardb.net Company web site:
[https://www.quasardb.net/](https://www.quasardb.net/)

------
snilsmitchell
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Barcelona)

UI/UX Designer, 6 years’ experience, 40+ successful projects completed,
clients in 15 countries

Portfolio: sebas.design

I design digital products for web, mobile, and tablet. Worked on projects for
Nokia, the UN, Conservation International, and Silicon Valley startups. 1 work
product acquired by National Geographic.

\-- Services --

* UI Design: I create quality, minimal designs in the latest styles.

* UX Design: Expert in usability best practices, designing, conducting, and analysing UX research.

* Design process management

* Tools: Sketch, Photoshop

* Excellent communicator, written and verbally. I listen well and try to accomplish exactly what you need.

* I’m also a front-end developer, but these days I only focus on design. My front-end knowledge helps me work more effectively with developers and ship great products faster.

\-- Availability --

Freelance and contract, up to 30 hours/week.

------
tplick
SEEKING WORK | Philadelphia, PA or Remote

I specialize in backend web programming using Python, Django, and PostgreSQL.
On top of that, I can do a little bit of everything web-related, particularly:

\- frontend (JS, jQuery, basic React)

\- AWS (EC2, Elastic Beanstalk, RDS)

\- Docker

\- databases (PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, Redis, Elasticsearch)

\- microservice architecture (if necessary!)

\- Linux administration

My experience at startups has helped me learn how to build systems, and how to
keep them running, simply and with minimal resources.

My latest project is a chess training site at
[https://www.checkmatechamp.net/](https://www.checkmatechamp.net/) . That site
runs on the Google Cloud Platform and uses Python and PostgreSQL on the
backend. The frontend is a mix of vanilla JS and OCaml (using js_of_ocaml).

Contact: tomplick AT gmail.com

------
chrisabrams
SEEKING WORK | NYC | Remote

Technologies: TypeScript, JavaScript, React, Node.js, Docker, Kubernetes,
PostgreSQL, Google Cloud Platform, Stellar Blockchain, Ethereum Blockchain,
Bitcoin Lighting Network

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cabrams/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cabrams/)

Email: mail [at] chrisabrams.com

I generally work as a technical lead or architect helping companies build
JavaScript applications, API, & SDKs and I do a lot of work with NASA.

My specializations include single page apps, scalable Node.js-backed APIs,
JavaScript SDKs, and reliable infrastructure powered by Kubernetes. Repeat
clients appreciate my abilities to break down & organize projects as well as
hit the finish line.

------
shuzchen
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / Las Vegas area

Well versed in python and javascript, but capable in other languages as well.
I've recently been working in privacy/security, currently working on combating
disinformation.

I've been big on python testing lately. I've implemented testing for large
python projects at two companies now, bringing them from 0% coverage to 100%
coverage. I'm experienced in mocking tools to isolate components for testing,
make tests deterministic, and remove the need for networking (who wants to run
tests that rely on third party things).

I've been a remote worker for about half a decade now, so I had a track record
of getting things done without direct supervision.

contact: shu DOT chen AT freelancedreams DOT com

------
swordx10
SEEKING WORK | Remote

My name is Emad and I'm a Full-stack web developer and designer with years of
experience in the field. I've worked with businesses ranging from startups to
hugely popular websites (Such as xda-developers and Harvard CNS).

Technologies: Node.JS, Express, MongoDB, Socket.io, GraphQL (Apollo), Meteor,
HTML/CSS, WordPress, JavaScript/ES8, jQuery, React (Redux/MobX), React Native,
ES8, TypeScript, AngularJS,

Portfolio: [http://www.sx-portfolio.com](http://www.sx-portfolio.com)

Résumé/CV: [http://sx-portfolio.com/website-
resources/My%20resume.pdf](http://sx-portfolio.com/website-
resources/My%20resume.pdf)

Email: emads14@gmail.com

Thanks, Emad

------
BtdTom
SEEKING WORK -- Joliet, IL -- remote/freelance I have 16 years of experience
building trading related systems for both domestic and international financial
markets. I also have created custom back-end frameworks used by various
government agencies. Most of my professional experience has been directed
towards building low-latency, reliable, and accurate back-end systems.

I'm comfortable working with existing systems or helping to design and develop
new ones.

If you think I can be of value to your business, I would love to have a
conversation and discuss further.

Languages: Java, Kotlin, C, Bash, HTML, CSS, SQL

Website: [http://www.bluetowerdigital.com](http://www.bluetowerdigital.com)

Email: tszum[at]bluetowerdigital.com

------
jbardnz
SEEKING WORK - Auckland, NZ or REMOTE Laravel Expert:

I have 6 years experience as a Laravel developer and 4 more before that as a
PHP/Web developer. Previously I was CTO of a startup (Designer Wardrobe) - I
took that website from a 5 page MVP to a massive codebase that served around 3
million hits/month. More recently I helped another company speed up an
important API they were having trouble with, I took the loading time from > 5
seconds to ~300ms without any breaking changes.

I currently run my own startup and I am seeking part time consulting work to
help me bootstrap.

More details of all of my work is here:
[https://jarrad.dev](https://jarrad.dev)

Contact me on hello@jarrad.dev

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, GitHub, WordPress, PHP, Bootstrap, Responsive
Web Development

Résumé/CV: See Linkedin and my web portfolio.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Front-End web developer currently specializing in building custom websites. I
can build static websites or custom WordPress themes. Experienced working
collaboratively and building with clients.

------
bryanjoseph
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (Los Angeles) - USA developer

High-Performance API Backend Developer

Seeking a US-based senior developer with extensive experience building high-
performance, api-driven backend systems. Project estimated at roughly 150
hours, thereafter TBD.

PROJECT SKILLS -senior, backend developer for high-performance API-driven
system -aws serverless infrastructure -node + mongo -ci + test driven dev +
markdown documentation -private blockchain experience a plus

To apply, please provide (1) details regarding your experience (2) work
profile urls (3) hourly rate for a non-funded early-stage startup project (4)
availability per week and (5) when you can start/finish.

You can reply directly to devrpost/at/pm.me

~~~
samzeisler
Hey Bryan - drop me a line if you're still looking for someone.

sam@10xmanagement.com

------
zernie
SEEKING WORK | Eastern Europe | Remote: yes | Travel & willingness to
relocate: Depending on the place

Technologies: Ruby on Rails 4+, React.js & Redux, Webpack, Bootstrap, Semantic
UI, Typescript, SQL.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zernie/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zernie/)

Email: hnewsrails@boun.cr

Github: [https://github.com/zernie](https://github.com/zernie)

I'm currently working as a senior full-stack dev on a startup that has already
raised more than 3 million USD in investments. Contact me immediately if you
have any questions or proposals, I'm always happy to chat.

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in London, UK)

DevOps / Python consultant with over ten years experience building, hosting
and fixing applications.

I work with engineering teams to make their products as scalable and robust as
possible. AWS, Kubernetes, load testing, lambdas, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, training, security audits - you name it I've
done it.

Recent projects include:

\+ Migrating a sizeable websockets application based on django-channels to AWS
Fargate. This took numerous modifications to a venerable codebase and shifting
the 300+GB Postgres DB was far from trivial. The resulting setup has halved
the stack's operating cost and greatly improved its uptime.

\+ Re-hosting a large microservice node.js + RethinkDB web application on
Google Cloud. The resulting stack (serving a busy news site) is deployed to
GKE with a set of Helm charts and a minimal amount of custom tooling for CDN &
image serving. Prometheus & Grafana for monitoring. GKE has turned out to be
low-maintenance and rock solid; I'll be glad to work with it again.

\+ Rewriting a Python big data stack for a bioscience client. The result was a
robust, scalable system deployed with Terraform/Docker to spot instances
managed by AWS Batch. Benefits included better resilience, higher resource
utilisation and vastly reduced cost/processing time.

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Updated a sprawling
Django/Postgres app to fit modern containerised hosting, resulting in a stack
that makes great use of k8s' scaling & resiliency features. Templating via
Helm for multiple, namespaced stack instances & continuous integration.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated crypto trading.
Didn't get rich, still posting on the HN freelancing thread.

hn-2019-05@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
drvapps
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Onsite (San Francisco Bay Area)

We are starting to offer iOS App development services in the Bay Area at an
introductory price of $30/hour for project commitments of 1 month or more,
$45/hour for 1 week commitments, and $60/hour for 1 day or less.

We have worked for well known Bay Area companies, including Apple, Google, and
Amazon, and we are now launching our own venture.

What we charge includes iOS App development and design work.

We are open to meet face to face for project bootstrapping and progress
updates.

Visit our preliminary website to get in touch:
[https://drvapps.wixsite.com/index](https://drvapps.wixsite.com/index)

------
vincent_s
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany | REMOTE

Full Stack (PHP/Laravel) Engineer with 10+ years of experience. I specialise
in building web applications with Laravel.

I prefer a long term contract (20-30 hours/week). I'm also available for
substantial projects ($10K+).

Skills: PHP, Laravel, Zend Framework, WordPress, HTML, CSS, SASS, Responsive
Design, Bootstrap, SemanticUI, JavaScript, ECMAScript, MySQL, MariaDB, SQLite,
NoSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Ansible, Docker, ElasticSearch, SpaCy, PhantomJS,
CasperJS, Puppeteer, Chrome Headless, Varnish, nginx, Apache, DevOps and more.

Website: [https://t1p.de/pfr6](https://t1p.de/pfr6)

------
yashp
SEEKING WORK | Infrastructure & Backend Engineer | Remote (USA-based)

10 years' experience in all things infrastructure:

\+ Servers/API and databases

\+ Cloud architecture (inc. AWS & GCP)

\+ DevOps, CI/CD/testing, monitoring

\+ Java, Python, Bash / scripting / configuration

\+ Keeping the lights on

Most importantly, I tell clients my top two technical skills are 1) listening,
and 2) delivering.

I'm open to any kind of project centered on making your infrastructure work,
so please reach out if you'd like to chat.

Yash Parghi

Email: yash@daybydaycoding.com

CV: [https://yashparghi.files.wordpress.com/2019/05/parghi-
cv-1.p...](https://yashparghi.files.wordpress.com/2019/05/parghi-cv-1.pdf)

------
philipkiely
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based in USA)

Technical Writer && Content Editor

Do you need engaging, original content for your blog or publication?
Documentation for your favorite new internal API? A serious revision of your
website's copy?

I am a programmer and writer looking for projects writing and editing
technical and business content. I also do audio and video.

Most recent work: [https://mkdev.me/en/posts/how-to-create-an-api-with-
django](https://mkdev.me/en/posts/how-to-create-an-api-with-django)

Contact: philip@kiely.xyz

[https://philipkiely.com](https://philipkiely.com)

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

I’m specialized in development and management of large complex web-based
projects (on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony/React stack) with a size of several
hundreds functional components. This experience includes active work with
large poorly documented code bases created by other developers. Other half of
my background consists of self-financed self-studies in social sciences,
biology, and arts.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
friendlyrasa
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Europe

5 years of experience working in C# and related technologies. Past 1.5 years
working on ASP .NET Core (most recently 2.2) app running on Linux. Developing
modules and microservices:

* Authentication and authorization

* Customizing tools for microservices: build, deploy, visual monitoring of errors and usage, communication

* Social Network integration (Facebook, Google, LinkedIn)

* Developing DB to support multitenant app

* Searching with Elastic stack

* Linux (CentOS) services and Nginx

Previous experience also includes front end development: Asp .NET MVC,
JavaScript, jQuery, knockout, Telerik and DevExpress controls, Angular, PHP
(Laravel) and testing with Selenium.

Rate: €30/hr Email: friendlyrasa (at) gmail.com

------
markneub
SEEKING WORK | NYC | Remote

Front end development in React/Vue, full stack development, and UI/UX design.

I’ve spent the last few months contracting with Lorem Technologies
(asklorem.com) to build their marketplace startup in React, allowing them to
keep momentum and not need to rush technical hiring. I’m based in NYC and am
flexible with working arrangements from remote to full time onsite. If you're
interested in working together, let me know and I’d love to chat.

Recent projects at
[https://www.neuinteractive.com/](https://www.neuinteractive.com/)

mark@neuinteractive.com

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.me](https://gildedhonour.me)

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you.
Mostly I create with web apps.

Other areas I've been working in and interested are:

1) security

2) machine learning

3) marketing

\-------

My latest projects are 2 ecommerce stores I've built from zero. Full list:
[https://gildedhonour.me/projects](https://gildedhonour.me/projects)

Thanks && Cheers.

------
wlodzislav
SEEKING WORK | Remote

My main expertise is JS/Node. I worked with Node from 0.6x in production,
recently started committing to Node.js.

I'm offering help with:

\- Custom logging and metrics integration (not just clicks and page views)

\- L10n, I18n

\- Interactive D3 visualisations

\- Making your app with Vanilla JS (no trendy bullshit)

\- Custom development tooling for your app, codegen

\- Making APIs and App Models that are pleasant to use

Github: [https://github.com/wlodzislav](https://github.com/wlodzislav)

Email+Skype: wlodzislav@outlook.com

Resume: [http://bit.ly/wlodzislav-resume](http://bit.ly/wlodzislav-resume)

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Do you feel like you should be growing faster?

Are you mostly winging it when it comes to marketing your product?

Lack focus for your marketing initiatives?

I can help your B2B SaaS business sell your product to more software
engineering teams. I'm uniquely able to help you because I'm both a software
engineer and marketer. That allows me to understand your product, speak your
language, and write code to scale your marketing.

I'm available part-time for one project immediately and more in the coming
months.

If any of this sounds interesting to you, I can be reached via the email in my
profile.

------
hervan
SEEKING WORK | Brazil | Remote: yes | Travel: yes | Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React/Redux, TypeScript, CSS, Linux (bash) shell
scripting, Node, PHP, C#, Ocaml, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, MSSQL, MongoDB

GitHub: [https://github.com/hervan/](https://github.com/hervan/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-g9zw0Qmnk2HTWMQ_i6cfgYlec...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-g9zw0Qmnk2HTWMQ_i6cfgYlecjmQUkS)

Email: hervan@gmail.com

------
ujal
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Cologne, Germany - [http://mygnu.com](http://mygnu.com)

    
    
      Hi HN,
    
      my name is Ujal - http://mygnu.com
      I am a Frontend Engineer from Cologne, Germany.
    
      For the past 8 years I've worked exclusively as a freelancer 
      and I am currently on a search for exciting new projects.
    
      My past clients include
     
      https://universal-music.de
      https://minglabs.com
      https://dunckelfeld.de

------
skyraider
SEEKING WORK | New York City / NYC | Remote

Principal-level Python web developer, very experienced with AWS. Extensive
Python async experience, including Tornado/asyncio/Django+channels. Also
principal-level SQLAlchemy/Docker/Kubernetes/EC2/ECS/PostgreSQL/Flask/GitLab
ops/PKI design & implementation.

Available 10-15 hours/week. Ideal project would be rapid prototyping, high-
performance backends, or performance/database query optimization.

hn (@) thesimplefounder.com

------
Austin_Conlon
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mountain View, CA

Technologies: WatchKit, Cocoa Touch, Swift, Objective-C

App Store apps: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id118950...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961)

GitHub: [https://github.com/austinconlon](https://github.com/austinconlon)

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

Open to work on all Apple platforms (macOS, iOS, watchOS, tvOS, app
extensions), but watchOS would be ideal.

------
swatcoder
SEEKING WORK | Remote (based in Pasadena, CA)

I rescue projects in crisis

20+ years experience 100+ projects

I deknot spaghetti code, prepare constructive reports and recommendations for
distressed stakeholders, respect underserved priorities, debug and optimize
the most stubborn technical challenges, and bring polyglot fluency in an
extensive range of technologies. Mobile, Desktop, Web, IoT, and more.

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/adpalumbo](http://linkedin.com/in/adpalumbo)

------
smithgeek
SEEKING WORK - Kansas City - Remote

I have over a decade of software development experience.

Some of my software is currently running on millions of consumer electronic
devices.

I specialize in architecture that is simple today and flexible for the future.

Having built a team from the ground up, I know that treating people well is
far more important than any software I could write.

Recent Project: [https://www.kcdc.info](https://www.kcdc.info)

[https://smithgeek.com](https://smithgeek.com)

------
jdevonport
SEEKING WORK | Product Manager | Remote or London/Brighton

I'm currently in between startups and would love to work on some interesting
problems in the meantime!

I'm an experienced product manager having worked in (and founded) several
startups. I thrive on getting product to market quick and working fast to
iterate on customer feedback.

Skills: Product Design & Specification, Customer Interviews, Product Strategy,
Roadmap Planning, No Code Prototyping, Configuring Analytics & Custom
Reporting.

Email: james@prodcel.com

------
1k
SEEKING WORK - APAC or Remote

I am an IT contractor, typically involved in client-facing roles in APAC such
as technical project management, solution architecture and presales. 15 years
of experience, mostly in integrating clients’ systems and data with other 3rd-
party vendors. Very comfortable working onsite and with remote teams. If you
need someone to deploy a project, follow up a lead, gather requirements, or
demo a PoC in this region please contact me at hn@techconsultant.pro

------
myschkyna
SEEKING FREELANCER ~ Rotterdam, The Netherlands ~ 25% Remote ~ minimum of 8
weeks

Web: VueJS | ES6/7 | Quasar |

Data: PostgreSQL

Cloud: Azure

Packages & Tools: Cypress.io | Git |

Email: mees.strooker@vanoord.com

About: Seeking a specialist in Cypress testing. We are working with a Quasar
web framework, and our Cypress tests have become flaky due complex reasons.
Also, after updating the Quasar framework tests fail often. Unit tests are
also still to be created. Time is short, and so we would like to hire a
freelance specialist for a minimum period of 8 weeks.

------
siscia
SEEKING WORK ~ Europe ~ Remote OK

Tech strategy.

You are about to launch a product, thinking about adding new features, trying
to enter a new market or in general in a difficult position with complex
requirements and trade-off between technology, business and marketing.

My role is about helping you direct your efforts towards a profitable
direction. It is not about writing code. (Though my formation is as backend
developer, mostly focused on Rust/C++/Python/Clojure/BEAM).

Contact on simone@redbeardlab.com

------
chris5745
SEEKING WORK | Technical Writer | Remote (US based)

Grant applications, proposals, manuscripts, manuals, documentation, reports,
and other writing services.

Owner-operator holds an advanced degree in cell and molecular biology, has
some experience writing software, and has about three years experience as a
patent agent.

www.bitworks.tech

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-
campbell-5b330112](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-campbell-5b330112)

------
mmczaplinski
SEEKING WORK | Remote only

• Senior full-stack web developer from Poland :)

• react, vue, node, python, mongoDB, postgres and many other web technologies.

• More about me: [https://czaplinski.io](https://czaplinski.io)

• Previous experience:

    
    
      - https://uberchord.com 
      - https://envisioning.io
    

• 5/5 on
[https://www.codementor.io/michalczaplinski](https://www.codementor.io/michalczaplinski)

• Rate: $70 / hour

Thanks!

------
esamsonov
SEEKING WORK

Experienced full-stack JavaScript developer focusing on fast-growing startups.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Website: [https://www.esamsonov.com](https://www.esamsonov.com)

Upwork:
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/esamsonov](https://www.upwork.com/fl/esamsonov)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov)

Email: iam@esamsonov.com

------
dvliman
SEEKING WORK | Software Engineer | Los Angeles or Remote

I am a senior backend engineer with experiences building backends. Built
messaging server, API services, etc. I look for simple solutions to complex
problems. I can take projects from concept to launch, or be part of your team

Skills: Java/Kotlin, Erlang, and some clojure, Postgres, Redis, Mongo, Nginx,
AWS

Email: limandavid@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/dvliman](https://github.com/dvliman)

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes

I am not actively looking right now but available if there is something
interesting and challenging. Whether it is web development, automation or
scraping tools, blockchain based apps, blogging or CRO or anything else!

Take a look at my profile at [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

More importantly, visit my blog at
[http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

Technologies:

Frontend / Backend: ReactJS, Redux, AngularJS, Ruby, Laravel, NodeJS, Swift,
Android, React Native, Vue, Flutter

Deployment: AWS, Heroku, Google Cloud Engine

Resume: [https://mobilefirst.in](https://mobilefirst.in)

Email: arpan@mobilefirst.in

Recent Work:

* Building eCommerce platform for Ring Customisation

* Working with NFL & NHL teams Coaching Applications to improve Players Performance (Featured in NYT & WSJ)

* Working on Player Scouting Application for Major Leagues

* Working on ClassPass for Wellness & Health benefits

------
thomersch_
SEEKING WORK | Software Developer, GIS Specialist | Remote or Cologne, Germany

\- Website:
[https://thomas.skowron.eu/freelance/](https://thomas.skowron.eu/freelance/)

\- Tech Stack: Go, Python, Django, Ansible, PostgreSQL and PostGIS,
Prometheus, Server herding and optimisation, also some JavaScript/node.js

\- I like to solve pain points

\- OpenStreetMap consulting and server setup

Mostly available for short and mid-size projects.

------
jonathanbull
SEEKING FREELANCER - ONSITE/REMOTE
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA

EmailOctopus was created in 2014 by two brothers. Today, we’re a small but
mighty team on a mission to make email marketing easier and more affordable.

We're looking for talented people who can do any of the following:

\- PHP and Symfony/Laravel

\- Elasticsearch

\- AWS

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
adnanazadsg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer

Currently building portfolio, here's a recent project we worked on:

Livejam - [https://www.livejam.com](https://www.livejam.com) \- we worked on
the design (Sketch) and the front-end (built in ReactJS talking to a NodeJS
backend)

We have a few more projects that are currently not live - glad to show design
samples over email.

You can email me at adnanazadsg@gmail.com

------
mrdependable
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Fullstack Developer

I have 5+ years of experience building MVPs for new ventures, and 9 years of
experience developing overall. My expertise is with front-end technologies
including ReactJS and Redux, but I’m also proficient at building the backend
using Ruby on Rails.

Happy to talk with you about your project, you can contact me at the email
below.

Location: Orange County, CA Email: david@diweirich.com

------
vinrob92
SEEKING FREELANCER / SEEKING WORK

ManyPixels is an unlimited design service for startups, and agencies.

We are looking for a front-end React developer (freelance) to help us create
landing pages, work on the content of the marketing website, etc.

We are also looking for more clients! (preferably companies with recurring
design needs)

[https://www.manypixels.co](https://www.manypixels.co)

robin@manypixels.co

------
abhijeetgoel77
SEEKING WORK : Remote

I am a independent mobile developer having worked with almost 5-6 startups as
first engineer... I work directly with founders to convert ideas into early
version of products.

Tech Stack : React Native, Native Android, Node.js, SQL/NoSQL.

Work : www.ninjamonk.co Github :
[http://www.github.com/aninjamonk](http://www.github.com/aninjamonk)

------
etchezaldun
SEEKING WORK ~ Python developer / DevOps ~ Remote

Location: Europe (Paris-based)

I'm an experienced software engineer / product owner with a good knowledge of
applied maths (especially Operations Research).

I also have a strong experience in building backend (Django, DRF, Flask), and
infrastructure (especially AWS & HashiCorp products, e.g. Terraform, Consul,
Nomad and Vault).

Contact me at theophile [at] henki.fr

------
marton_s
SEEKING WORK | Full stack web | Berlin, Germany or REMOTE

20 years of experience in building web applications for small agencies,
startups and large corporations.

Skills

\- Modern JavaScript, TypeScript, HTML, CSS, Node.JS and NPM

\- React, Redux, Vue, Vuex

\- Scala, Java, Ruby

\- MySQL, Cassandra, Elasticsearch

\- Usability, UX

\- Docker, OpenShift, Kubernetes, DevOps

\- Opensource maintainer

\- Project/people management

Past

\- A Fortune Global 500 automotive company

\- SoundCloud

\- Gawker Media

\- A large social network

Available

\- Few days to a year

\- 32h / week

\- Available NOW

marton@salomvary.com | [https://salomvary.com/](https://salomvary.com/)

------
xorciph
SEEKING WORK

Location: remote (United States, UTC -7)

Pitch: I want to help companies find security vulnerabilities in their
applications (web or desktop), device drivers, or networks.

About me: I have 7 years of industry experience with system software, OSCP
certification, and a track record of finding vulns.

Contact: mike@xorciph.com

Website: [https://www.xorciph.com](https://www.xorciph.com)

------
dev_zl
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (Will match your time zone)

Profile: Software architect, Full-stack web developer (NodeJS/ReactJS),
Blockchain Engineer

Github: [https://github.com/devzl](https://github.com/devzl)

Hi you, if you want someone to take on your project and develop it from
grounds up, then I'm your man, contact me!

Contact: ledevzl@gmail.com

------
bigyanshr
SEEKING WORK Location: Kathmandu, Nepal Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Microsoft Technologies(DOTNET and DOTNET Core, SQL Server),
Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bigee/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bigee/)
Email: bigyanshr [at] gmail.com

------
elbows
SEEKING WORK - Boston, REMOTE

I'm a software engineer with 15 years of experience in various areas including
graphics, image processing, GPU programming, and performance optimization.

Technologies: C, C++, Python, CUDA, Common Lisp

Email: info@nathan-weston.com Web site: [https://nathan-
weston.com](https://nathan-weston.com)

------
judyngai
SEEKING WORK | Boston, MA or Remote

I am a full stack ruby on rails developer with 7 years of experience. Worked
at 4 startups and built a total of 15 web applications.

\- frontend (React, Vue, JS, Jquery)

\- ruby on rails

\- databases (PostgreSQL, MySQL)

\- work on mac osx

\- 100/hour

\- Portfolio:
[http://iqgiantllc.com/projects/](http://iqgiantllc.com/projects/)

Contact: developer.judy.ngai@gmail.com

------
vuyalox
SEEKING WORK | Australia | Remote Full Stack Software Engineer (14 years
experience). Have worked fullstack, mobile (web). Skills: Javascript ES 6+,
React/Redux, Node.js, Typescript, HTML, CSS, GraphQL, Webpack, Babel,
Postgres, Mysql, Mongo, Linux, Nginx, PHP, Wordpress and more.

email: vuyalox@gmail.com rate: $70USD/Hr

------
donretag
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles or Remote

Not prepared for a job search currently and I have not created an anonymous
profile. Please respond here if there is even a slight interest.

Back-end developer with a ton of experience in Java, but have done stuff in
Python, Ruby and PHP in just the past couple of years. Expert level in
Elasticsearch and search relevancy.

------
mrdobelina
SEEKING FREELANCE : Remote

Looking for a Shopify developer to work on a client store with the design
already made. I need just code basically.

Please contant me on Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/filippomursia/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/filippomursia/)

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
news_to_me
SEEKING WORK | Seattle/Remote

5 years full stack experience in Javascript, React.js, Node.js, Ruby on Rails,
Wordpress.

Currently developing classic Macintosh System 6 applications in C and 68k
assembly.

Also seeking UI design apprenticeships.

[https://zjm.me](https://zjm.me) z@zjm.me github.com/protestContest

------
DinkleDonger
SEEKING WORK | Washington, DC | remote: yes | Travel: no | Willing to
relocate: No

Expertise: Advanced Deep Learning (Transformer-based sequence modeling,
GANs/Autoencoders, various recurrent architectures, etc), Deep Reinforcement
Learning

Technologies: Python, C++, D3.js, Matlab

Email me for a detailed CV. randy_marsh_rools@protonmail.com

------
buliam
SEEKING WORK | Remote or in Berlin Mobile Developer: iOS Native, Swift,
Objective-C React Native (I run madewithreactnative.com)

Frontend: React, JavaScript, HTML, CSS

Backend: Node, Express, Koa, SQL

Site: [https://kelvinwilliams.dev](https://kelvinwilliams.dev)

------
juliankrispel
SEEKING WORK | Brighton, UK | Remote

\- 4.5 years production experience building for Web with React \- 1 year
production experience with react-native \- Startup (YC) background now
contractor \- I specialize in building editors for the web

julian [at] reactrocket.com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS - Android - Mobile - Web - Design - Machine Learning

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
CaioFer
SEEKING FREELANCER - Brazil - Remote

Email: c410.f3r -- gmail.com

Latest project: A constrained NP-problem solver compiled to WASM
([https://c410-f3r.gitlab.io/mop-wasm-
playground/](https://c410-f3r.gitlab.io/mop-wasm-playground/))

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FEmV_ni0ahOQT19zfkiIdJm14QB...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FEmV_ni0ahOQT19zfkiIdJm14QB..).

Technologies: Golang, Java, JavaScript, NodeJS, PHP, TypeScript, Rust, MySQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Docker, Docker Compose, Eclipse, Linux, Httpd, Nginx,
Kubernetes

\---

Bachelor's degree, Web developer for 9+ years, Java developer for 4+ years and
Rust developer for 2+ years

------
viebel
SEEKING FREELANCER - TelAviv, Israel Local

We are looking for an expert in the field of data processing to design ETL
pipelines for a company in the domain of healthcare.

viebel@gmail.com

------
iamskog
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only | Dallas, TX

Launch your iPhone app for $5k or less.

blitzapps.com

erik@blitzapps.com

iOS | iPhone | iPad | Xcode | Objective-C | Swift | php | MySQL

------
jon999
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Melbourne Australia)

Core Java | J2EE - Backend/Integration , 8+ years.

jon1melb@gmail.com

Regards John.

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK | Location: Seattle, WA | Remote

Are you an eCommerce company who is looking to save money on hosting through
extensive automation?

Working with iOffer[1], an established eCommerce platform, we cut their
hosting costs by 80%, while matching the previous hosting provider's SLA. This
added up to more than $500,000 per year in hosting cost savings.

Here's what iOffer's CTO had to say about the outcome of our work together:

> “If you point to any particular piece of our infrastructure, Fuzzy Logic has
> improved it. Everything is automated – all the provisioning, new services.
> We have a complex setup with all the applications, databases, storage and
> search servers. Fuzzy Logic set it up in a way that we’ll be able to
> continue to grow each of the services.” – Ian James, iOffer CTO

As the Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps consultancy, we have
deep experience in providing our clients with the business results they need
through technical solutions:

\- Infrastructure deployment - Code-checking/deploy - CI/CD - Best practices
for on-premise or public cloud management

Clients who have worked with use have experienced great results, including:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr through environment-wide migrations from
Rackspace fully-managed hardware to a private-cloud Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ An 85% reduction in 'time to first commit' for DevOps engineers (going from
two weeks to two days) through improvements to documentation and optimizations
to the onboarding process

You can read more about the outcomes we've helped our clients achieve through
technical solutions here: [https://fuzzy-
logic.org/page/project_sections/](https://fuzzy-
logic.org/page/project_sections/)

## Your Next Step

If you're an eCommerce company that's looking for help achieving business
results through technical solutions, let's have a conversation about where
your business is going and what we can do to help get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic (or its principal, Lee Whalen - that's the person writing
this message) at hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org.

[1]: [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/FuzzyLogic-
iOffer.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/FuzzyLogic-iOffer.pdf)

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web & mobile software consultant

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

Email: sw@seanw.org

\-----

Summary: I'm a software consultant with 10+ years of experience who can take
your web or mobile project from concept to delivery. I've assisted well known
global companies like Just Eat and Triumph Motorcycles, created my own
commercially successful apps and have a PhD from Edinburgh University so you
can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions on schedule. I can take
charge of requirements gathering, design and development of apps, web services
and MVPs as well as giving recommendations on solution design, software
architecture and team workflow improvements.

\-----

Previous work experience: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript,
Python, PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, React,
WordPress, Django), mobile app development (Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova),
cloud hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku, Firebase) and website optimisation
(performance, security & SEO).

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at time against
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included developing a
system for subscription based payments and authoring a modern web best
practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: TypeScript, Vue, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 20K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on the platform to support
layers. Features customisable brushes, image filters and robust
undo/redo/autosave while being highly optimised for devices with low
resources. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

